# Jesse Glover & Ted Wong Seminar



## hungfistron (Dec 16, 2007)

Just heard about this the other day, unbelievable!

Definately going to this one as well 

http://www.thejkdbrotherhood.com/page171/page171.html

Not far from Louisville, so I have no excuse


----------



## simplicity (Dec 16, 2007)

hungfistron said:


> Just heard about this the other day, unbelievable!
> 
> Definately going to this one as well
> 
> ...


 

I'll see you there, as I been helping Paul with this....


----------

